# Pollywog or Shellback



## Phishfry (Jul 5, 2018)

I served aboard the USS America during the early -80's. We were frequently at sea. One of the 'ceramonies' is crossing the 00 line at the equator. So they take anyone who has never been across the equator and haze the shit out of you. The non-skid on the flight deck tears up your kneescaps(You must crawl alot until you kiss King Neptunes baby belly).
https://www.veteransunited.com/network/the-navys-line-crossing-ceremony-revealed/
As you can see they like to make life miserable for Polywogs. That brown stuff is oatmeal and leftover food trash.


----------

